# Fav scorps and why



## neveragain (May 9, 2003)

*everyone's favorite scorpion?*

i dont think there have been any threads like this, but if there was, i appologize.

so whats yours?  pics would be nice 

of course i havent kept many different species, but mine right now is my A. phaiodactylus simply becuase they are so small, but are tougher than my emporers and flat rock ;P 

today i dropped a mealworm in to see if he would eat it (i never tried these with him before) and instantly got in pissed off stance.  then right after my camera went off, he turned to me like he was going to kill me.

before the first picture:


----------



## neveragain (May 9, 2003)

after the first picture:

sorry for bad quality.  my camera isnt too good.


----------



## Reitz (May 9, 2003)

C. gracilis. They're active, large, good eaters, they have a great look, and they climb, which is always fun to watch a scorpion do.


H. spadix are neat too, but there's just something about those arboreals.

Chris


----------



## Richard_uk (May 9, 2003)

That is one nice scorpion!
Deffo one to add to my wants list.

My favourite is my Hadrurus arizonensis. Its such an amazing scorp. Its like having a little piece of living art in my room, the tank never looks the same two days running. I have never caught him digging though!


----------



## XOskeletonRED (May 9, 2003)

Draw between C. margaritatus and H. spadix. All other Centruroides and Hadrurus not far behind. I can say I do love O. ecristatus and P. transvaalicus a lot mroe than most too! heheh... and I like.... and I like....

adios,
edw.


----------



## Godzilla2000 (Jul 6, 2003)

*What is your ultimately favorite species of scorpion you own now or in the past?*

I was just curious what Scorpion species is your ultimate favorite out of all the various scorpion species in the pet trade. I can tell you for a fact I just love Emperor Scorpions. Over the past ten years or so I've owned three of them. I have to say my current Scorpion, Destroyer, is my ultimate fave Emp I've owned over the years.


----------



## Frank (Jul 6, 2003)

I really liked my h. arizonensis. I only got 3 different species.. So not much to say.. 

(Edited, I didn't answered correctly to the question )


Frank


----------



## jper26 (Jul 7, 2003)

My favorite is my 4 H.spadix with my 2 P.leiosoma a close second.


----------



## Frank (Jul 7, 2003)

What does your 2 p. leiosoma has so special to be close seconds?


----------



## Godzilla2000 (Jul 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FrankQC _
> *I really liked my h. arizonensis. I only got 3 different species.. So not much to say..
> 
> (Edited, I didn't answered correctly to the question )
> ...


Don't feel bad. I only have three breeds of Scorpions myself. But that will change soon.


----------



## chuck (Jul 7, 2003)

i only have Asian Forests and i love them, theyll be big when they mature, and theyre pretty agressive with their claws


----------



## Godzilla2000 (Jul 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chuck _
> *i only have Asian Forests and i love them, theyll be big when they mature, and theyre pretty agressive with their claws *


I'm thinking of getting an Asian Forest. In fact I ordered one from Bill Stanton at Invertepets.com. From the pictures I've seen of them, they look pretty radical and thiose claws are huge. Are there any good Caresheets out there for these scorpions?


----------



## jwb121377 (Jul 7, 2003)

Mine would be Androctonus bicolor\ Black Fattail  I love the way they look wicked. Also Centruroides exilicauda\ Arizona Bark Scorpion would run a close second.


----------



## Godzilla2000 (Jul 7, 2003)

I should have posted this before but if you have any pictures of your favorite scorpions you own, by all means post them in here. I'll search the back threads to find a few of my fave scorpion Destroyer.


----------



## Godzilla2000 (Jul 7, 2003)

*My Favorite Scorpion, the Emperor (Pandinus imperator)*

Here's my Emp Destroyer. She's my favorite of all the Emps I've owned in the past.


----------



## Diao (Jul 7, 2003)

I have only owned Pandinus imperator and Heterometrus spinifer, but I would say that my favorties of all scorpions are Pandinus cavimanus.  They are the most wicked looking scorpions in my opinion.  The females aren't too exciting, but the males sure do catch your eye.  Wow.  I need to get a few of them.


----------



## whoami? (Jul 7, 2003)

It's hard to pick my favourite. It's a tie between either P. imperator or H. arizonensis.

Which doesn't mean too much, since those are the only species of scorpion I've ever owned.


----------



## Godzilla2000 (Jul 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Diao _
> *I have only owned Pandinus imperator and Heterometrus spinifer, but I would say that my favorties of all scorpions are Pandinus cavimanus.  They are the most wicked looking scorpions in my opinion.  The females aren't too exciting, but the males sure do catch your eye.  Wow.  I need to get a few of them. *


I have a female Pandinus cavimanus. What Sasori doesn't have in coloration she more than makes up for in attitude. She throws up threat postures like crazy. I love her to death for her feistiness.


----------



## skinheaddave (Jul 8, 2003)

This question gets tougher the more you've owned.  My favourite "pet" scorpion genus is Opisthacanthus.  My favourite all-round would probably be either C.gracilis or P.transvaalicus.  

My dream scorp is still Tityus serrulatus.  Attractive, hot and parthanogenic .. can't be beat.  

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Kugellager (Jul 8, 2003)

Ditto to Dave...it does get more difficult...there are many for different reasons...Tityus ocelote because it just looks so cool as far as the dream scorp....As far as ones that I have owned is a tough question...I can't really say...I like the attitude of the V.coahuilae I recently caught in NM...I also like M.martensii for the attitude though either is not that fancy to look at...

G.flavopiceus would have to be one of the best looking scorps I have owned...also have quite an attitude too. U. mordax is also another one of my new species that is quite attractive...though they are quite mellow in attitude.

Like Dave expressed...it is a tough question and I have kept at one time or another 'only' 15 species.  I would even be more difficult if that number were doubled or tripled.

John
];')


----------



## chuck (Jul 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Godzilla2000 _
> *I'm thinking of getting an Asian Forest. In fact I ordered one from Bill Stanton at Invertepets.com. From the pictures I've seen of them, they look pretty radical and thiose claws are huge. Are there any good Caresheets out there for these scorpions? *


check out petbugs.com, they got a few caresheets, but anything you find for emps you can use for asians, there aint much difference from what i hear


----------



## skinheaddave (Jul 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chuck _
> *check out petbugs.com, they got a few caresheets, but anything you find for emps you can use for asians, there aint much difference from what i hear *


The only thing I'd add is that the Heterometrus seem to like it wetter than most care sheets for emps specify.  I've never had emps, so I don't know if even they like it that dry (80%) but I aim for 90+ with Heterometrus.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Godzilla2000 (Jul 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chuck _
> *check out petbugs.com, they got a few caresheets, but anything you find for emps you can use for asians, there aint much difference from what i hear *


I find that when my Emperor likes a little humidity, she just crawls right into her waterdish. Since you've stated that the Asian Forests are the same way, I guess I'll be purchasing another one of those shallow reptile bowls. I do mist the tank once a week though. I had read the Petbugs Caresheet and they recommend misting twice a week for Asian Forests.


----------



## Frank (Jul 8, 2003)

On january 2003 to march 2003 I had a problem with my emp (that I gave to a friend 2 weeks ago), she stopped eating, she had become reaallly aggressive, and always ready to sting, she was acting weird too: sometimes she was touching her back with her telson. I don't think she had mites between the tergites, I'll ask again to my friend to look if she has mites.

On March 2003, I moved her to a rubbermaid, she had a bit higher temp, not that much higher, but she had a 90+ humidity.. Let me tell you that 90-100% humidity is heaven for emps! She started to eat again, but I had to handfeed her (very fun to do: put the cricket between her 2 fingers then she take it and eat it like a tasty hotdog )

After that she stopped doing the thing with her telson and she were now ok for handling again.


Frank


----------



## Poecilotheria (Jul 8, 2003)

I'd have to say the old emperor I used to have, and my adult C. exilicauda, I love the yellow scorps!
Steve


----------



## Godzilla2000 (Jul 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FrankQC _
> *On january 2003 to march 2003 I had a problem with my emp (that I gave to a friend 2 weeks ago), she stopped eating, she had become reaallly aggressive, and always ready to sting, she was acting weird too: sometimes she was touching her back with her telson. I don't think she had mites between the tergites, I'll ask again to my friend to look if she has mites.
> 
> On March 2003, I moved her to a rubbermaid, she had a bit higher temp, not that much higher, but she had a 90+ humidity.. Let me tell you that 90-100% humidity is heaven for emps! She started to eat again, but I had to handfeed her (very fun to do: put the cricket between her 2 fingers then she take it and eat it like a tasty hotdog )
> ...


My Destroyer is Wild caught so she's extra aggressive anyway humidity or not. She's pretty plump as well. The lady at the local petstore here where I live has fallen in love with my Destroyer. She's (Meaning the scorpion.) pretty intelligent too. If she wants humidity in between the weekly mistings, she just shovels dirt into her waterdish and hunkers down into her little Mud Pie she made. I love this Emp to death.


----------



## Godzilla2000 (Jul 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Poecilotheria _
> *I'd have to say the old emperor I used to have, and my adult C. exilicauda, I love the yellow scorps!
> Steve *


I'm getting a few Yellow Scorps from Bill Stanton: Israeli Gold and Desert Hairy. I'm pretty sure I'll love these two beauties once I get them all settled in.


----------



## chau0046 (Jul 8, 2003)

I`m leaning towards H. arizonensis and my P. leiosoma. They both are crazy bull dozers when it comes to the sand in their tanks. Kinda like ant farms but much bigger of course.


Mat

But then again it`s hard to beat A. bicolor for appearence! But the thing is so damn secretive i barely ever see him!


----------



## Poecilotheria (Jul 8, 2003)

Hi, did you have an trouble contacting Bill Stanton? I tried to place an order for a few adult Androctonus amourexi but he never got back to me, he read my pm's I sent to him, noticed that when I read the message tracking thing.
Steve


----------



## Godzilla2000 (Jul 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Poecilotheria _
> *Hi, did you have an trouble contacting Bill Stanton? I tried to place an order for a few adult Androctonus amourexi but he never got back to me, he read my pm's I sent to him, noticed that when I read the message tracking thing.
> Steve *


From what I gather from the notice on his website he was suffering from Chicken Pox, which is more torturous the older you get if you've never had them. Luckily I had them when I was 5 so I don't need to worry about them.  According to the notice he's majorly backed up as far as orders go so we'll have to be patient. I'm really in no hurry since I haven't gotten paid yet. Plus it might take at least a week for him to get my Money Order. So Mr. Bill Stanton has plenty of time to process my order. I'm sure he'll get to your order as soon as he can.


----------



## jper26 (Jul 8, 2003)

Poecilotheria clean out your pm box i just tried too pm you said your box was full.


----------



## Fausta (Jul 9, 2003)

*Favorite Scorpion*

I have to say without a doubt my favorite scorp is my P. Liosoma. It truly has a personality, a very lively one, and never ceases to amaze with the funny things it does. A favorite is to get a cricket in one claw and chase the others around while waving it.  Go figure on that one.  Hopefully this one will live forever.
Kelly


----------



## skinheaddave (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Godzilla2000 _
> *I find that when my Emperor likes a little humidity, she just crawls right into her waterdish. Since you've stated that the Asian Forests are the same way, I guess I'll be purchasing another one of those shallow reptile bowls. I do mist the tank once a week though. I had read the Petbugs Caresheet and they recommend misting twice a week for Asian Forests. *


Sounds like you need a more humid enclosure.  First of all, misting does diddly-squat.  It raises the humidity for a couple minutes, maybe a bit more if you restrict ventelation.  Unless you sit there all day with the bottle, though, it is not going to provide adequate humidity for either Pandinus or Heterometrus.

If your emp is sitting in its water dish it means it desperately wants water.  Whether or not that is actualy satisfying its requirements is another matter.  Having your animal "make do" is not ultimately what you want to be aiming for.  Instead, you want to create a really good environment for it.  Check out the sticky at the top of the forum for a quick and easy method to make a humid enclosure.  

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Godzilla2000 (Jul 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by skinheaddave _
> *Sounds like you need a more humid enclosure.  First of all, misting does diddly-squat.  It raises the humidity for a couple minutes, maybe a bit more if you restrict ventelation.  Unless you sit there all day with the bottle, though, it is not going to provide adequate humidity for either Pandinus or Heterometrus.
> 
> If your emp is sitting in its water dish it means it desperately wants water.  Whether or not that is actualy satisfying its requirements is another matter.  Having your animal "make do" is not ultimately what you want to be aiming for.  Instead, you want to create a really good environment for it.  Check out the sticky at the top of the forum for a quick and easy method to make a humid enclosure.
> ...


Well I don't know of anmy other way to raise the humidity other than dumping a cup of water into the enclosure. I mean how else do you get the soil wet other than that or misting it down with a spray bottle? I mean when the soil is saturated with water I'd find Destroyer scrambling to get to the most driest area of the enclosure. I mean What else am I going to do? As far as I know she's happy, plump and content. It's not like she's in that dish 24/7. I've never had problems before doing this the way I've done this for over ten years. So just let me do things the way I usually do things here.


----------



## XOskeletonRED (Jul 10, 2003)

Well, I could tell you all the two species which are my favorites, but none would believe that I had a small colony of either of the two, less I posted pics. In the case that nobody noticed, I'm not that prone to posting pics, but occasionally I do and have many promised to be posted which have been delayed for some reason or another. Hopefully, I'll be able to post some of them soon. I'll take a few pics of my scorps for you, Skinheaddave and perhaps I'll be able to do so soon.

 Dream scorps, I must say, remain as T. stigmurus and O. karooensis, but there are many more of these genus' which I'd love to get as well. Hopefully, I'll be able to locate some T. stigmurus and O. karooensis in the future. I'm working on it now, though.

 Of the species I will mention here as being some favs, C. margaritatus, O. ecristatus and H. spadix all in a tie. P. transvaalicus, P. leiosoma, and L. quinquestriatus are very close behind. I can't remember the species numbers kept, past and present combined, but it is in the upper thirties or low fourties range. And no, my list on this site is not complete.


adios,
edw.


----------



## chuck (Jul 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Godzilla2000 _
> *Well I don't know of anmy other way to raise the humidity other than dumping a cup of water into the enclosure. I mean how else do you get the soil wet other than that or misting it down with a spray bottle? I mean when the soil is saturated with water I'd find Destroyer scrambling to get to the most driest area of the enclosure. I mean What else am I going to do? As far as I know she's happy, plump and content. It's not like she's in that dish 24/7. I've never had problems before doing this the way I've done this for over ten years. So just let me do things the way I usually do things here. *



i like using sport water bottles, that have the pop up to suck on.  just squirt that, pull it all the way out for more of a flow, or shorter for a restricted flow


----------



## skinheaddave (Jul 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Godzilla2000 _
> *Well I don't know of anmy other way to raise the humidity other than dumping a cup of water into the enclosure.  *


Read the sticky.  It gives the basics of how to do it.    

Or don't -- ultimately it is Destroyer that may suffer, though.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Godzilla2000 (Jul 10, 2003)

But if as you say she's wanting humidity, why does she scramble for the driest possible place in her enclosure when the substrate is saturated? Either I have an Emp with a personality quirk or there's just something I'm not getting here FAQ's be damned.


----------



## skinheaddave (Jul 10, 2003)

Soaking the substrate and humidifying from below are two entirely seperate things.  Scorpions don't like to be sprayed or soaked.  When you add the water to the gravel layer in the suggested setup, though, it doesn't soak the substrate but instead simply humidifies.  Many emps will actualy dig down into the gravel layer and basically sit in a puddle, but the point is they have a range set up going from puddle to just nice and humid.  I'm not suggesting you keep the enclosure as some sort of dirt soup -- in fact, that would probably lead to even more problems than you have now.  What I am suggesting is that, one way or another, you raise the relative humidity within the enclosure for more than the 15 minutes following a spraying.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Silver.x (Nov 29, 2003)

Here's something I have not seen on the boards for some time. What is everyone's favourite type of scorpion and why?


----------



## ROBTILE (Nov 29, 2003)

my favorite scorpion is the Orthochirus innesi!
This scorpion is very hard to find, that one reason why I like this specie because you have to look forward and once I will find them!
I also like them because they're very cool collered!
black body and white legs!
I like the constrast!

here is a picture for the people who don't recognize this specie!






I will go to Maroc over 1-2 year to catch them in the wild!
I hope I'll find them!


----------



## Tim R. (Nov 29, 2003)

While I'm usually a quiet lurker here( not having anything usefull to add), I can't resist this thread:}
I only keep six species at the moment, but I believe B. Jacksoni is my favorite. It's just a beautiful scorpion, the colors are outstanding.


----------



## Silver.x (Nov 29, 2003)

*re*

Good good, Keep posting everyone! Add pics if possible.


----------



## Eurypterid (Nov 29, 2003)

Hmmm. Picking just one is hard. My favorite that I've owned is _P. transvaalicus_. They are such great bugs. They're active, always digging, but not hiding down a burrow, and B-A-D. Gotta get some of these again sometime.

I love the pics I've seen of _Apistobuthus pterygocercus_, and I'm sure if I had one it would quickly move to (or near) the top of my list.

I'm also very partial to the one I work on right now, _C. gracilis_. It's decent size, reasonably fast, nice colors, easy to keep (even in large groups), and even though the venom isn't particularly bad for humans, it knocks crickets out fast. And they are really very attractive scorps. Even though I posted this pic in my earlier thread (along with several others), here's one to make the point:


----------



## fatbloke (Dec 1, 2003)

gotta go with B. Jacksoni as my favourite scorpion 

fatbloke


----------



## Silver.x (Dec 2, 2003)

*re*

Kugellager lets hear from you!


----------



## ROBTILE (Dec 3, 2003)

centruroides vittatus?
Am I right?
I don't know other names, I just know latin names!


----------



## Richard_uk (Dec 3, 2003)

My favourite scorp varies. I like them all but at diferent times of the year one will usually stand out way above the others!

At the moment my favourite is my Hadrurus Spadix. I have been searching for this little guy for a few years! He is everything I dreamed of and more!


----------



## reverendsterlin (Dec 9, 2003)

just about any of the fat-tails come to mind. I figure you have to respect something so small that can hurt you anyway lol


----------



## leiurus (Jul 6, 2004)

*Your favorite species*

Which species of scorps is your favorite? Your dream scorp?
Mine are hadrurus sp. and androctonus sp.
Dom


----------



## Highlander (Jul 6, 2004)

Well I have been wanting a H. arizonensis/H. spadix.I havn't been keeping scorps long so I couldn't really say my favorite species.


----------



## Wolvie56X (Jul 6, 2004)

my favorite is B. Jacksoni, my dream scorp is A. Mauritanicus

my favorite group is probably the Androctonus or Parabuthus, gotta love those big, mean looking tails

Wolvie


----------



## PIter (Jul 6, 2004)

I can't decide! I love them all and will collect them all! (maybe not the way hot spp)


----------



## Brian S (Jul 6, 2004)

My next scorp will probably be an androctonus sp. However, I am also interested in the heterometrus sp


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jul 6, 2004)

My favorite scorp is Androctonus bicolor, my dream scorp is Tityus serrulatus. This could change, but for right now, that's it.


----------



## leiurus (Jul 6, 2004)

The most dangerous they are, the most beautiful they are ;P 
I like centruroides gracilis and vitattus too because they're little and sting their preys  
Dom


----------



## Fergrim (Jul 6, 2004)

I think that the parabuthus trans may be my favourite in terms of looks..


----------



## Mr. X (Jul 6, 2004)

Man !! there's so many....

I can't pick one but an entire group wich is buthids...maybe hottentotta trilineatus, A.bicolor and P.transvaalicus
But my dream scorpions are: A.crassicauda, Tityus stigmurus and Buthus occitanus mardochei


----------



## WorldTour (Jul 6, 2004)

My favorite has to be Hadogenes troglodytes

My dream scorp would have to be Alacran tartarus, not sure why... I just think its a crazy looking scorp and would love to have one.

-Mark


----------



## pandinus (Jul 6, 2004)

closest i can come is buthidae  
especially the bark scorps.


----------



## Fergrim (Jul 6, 2004)

That is definitely crazy looking.  weird.


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jul 6, 2004)

Here is a link to photos of my dream scorp: http://www.serrulatus.theblog.com.br/


----------



## leiurus (Jul 6, 2004)

Very nice! Is it common?


----------



## pandinus (Jul 6, 2004)

why is that one so special? it appears to be a typical buthid? What am i not picking up on?


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jul 6, 2004)

It has the ability to reproduce parthenogenetically and is highly venomous.


----------



## pandinus (Jul 6, 2004)

yeah, that will do it!


----------



## leiurus (Jul 6, 2004)

What does parthenogeneticall mean?


----------



## dotdman (Jul 6, 2004)

leiurus said:
			
		

> Which species of scorps is your favorite? Your dream scorp?...


My fav would have to be one of the Androctonus sp., either bicolor or amoreuxi.  

Kindest,

Kevin P.


----------



## pandinus (Jul 6, 2004)

leiurus said:
			
		

> What does parthenogeneticall mean?


reproduction sans fertilization.


----------



## Melmoth (Jul 6, 2004)

Favourite by far H.Arizonensis. Dream scorp B. Jacksoni. Though unlikely to own one as hot scorps never offered for sale in UK.


----------



## leiurus (Jul 6, 2004)

Ok thanks! Where did you find this? You speak a little bit French or what?


----------



## pandinus (Jul 6, 2004)

leiurus said:
			
		

> Ok thanks! Where did you find this? You speak a little bit French or what?


who? me? french? what? huh?


----------



## leiurus (Jul 6, 2004)

yes you! Man never mind


----------



## pandinus (Jul 6, 2004)

no, i dont speak french, im just a nerd.


----------



## leiurus (Jul 6, 2004)

Carpe scorpio... You like this species because its highly venomous? I don't understanding why :?


----------



## PIter (Jul 6, 2004)

pandinus said:
			
		

> no, i dont speak french, im just a nerd.


There is nothing nerdy with not knowing the language of love, bell amore.
Now bon qui, bon qui to all! Wow I know french, I need sleep, I'm getting odd.


----------



## skinheaddave (Jul 6, 2004)

This has been done before ..

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=18116
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=11420
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=8888
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=714

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## PIter (Jul 6, 2004)

skinheaddave said:
			
		

> This has been done before ..
> 
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=18116
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=11420
> ...


Way to drag up year old posts


----------



## Fergrim (Jul 6, 2004)

Lots of conversations amongst groups of people happen more than once. 

But good sleuth work gumshoe


----------



## skinheaddave (Jul 6, 2004)

Yes.  And when such situations exist, you should search and append the existing thread.  In fact, I will go ahead and merge them.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## leiurus (Jul 6, 2004)

Sorry man! I'll do research next time! But I'm new here, and I don't know the site by heart...
Dom


----------



## PIter (Jul 6, 2004)

Fergrim said:
			
		

> But good sleuth work gumshoe


I find that remark highly amusing but totaly ununderstandable!


----------



## skinheaddave (Jul 6, 2004)

No worries.  Everyone is learning.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Constant Alarm (Jul 7, 2004)

i been looking for asian rainforest scorps around here but have olny seen emps in the pet stores , my fav scorp right now is my emp i will try to get pics of it here kinda tough when its in its hide alot of times


----------



## PIter (Jul 7, 2004)

Constant Alarm said:
			
		

> i been looking for asian rainforest scorps around here but have olny seen emps in the pet stores , my fav scorp right now is my emp i will try to get pics of it here kinda tough when its in its hide alot of times


Hetrometrus spp?


----------



## G. Carnell (Jul 7, 2004)

are the best!


----------



## Constant Alarm (Jul 7, 2004)

yeah the Heterometrus species


----------



## Gravy (Jul 7, 2004)

Smeringurus Mesaensis is my fav so far.

Really active, always see my lil guy about (until recently) and they are one of the best looking scorps imo  ghostly appearence and mines v. aggro and v. fast.
Like a mini version of a Desert Hairy only better looking 

Shame I only just managed to get hold of 1 and now it looks like hes died on me  ain't seen him in a week or so.


----------



## G. Carnell (Jul 8, 2004)

ive heard from 2 people who have living troubles from this spp,  i think one person lost both of his, and the other lost one 
i guess they dont like living in our depressing little country ;p


----------



## 423 (Jul 8, 2004)

I can't see why anyone would want a Heterometrus when there is Androctonus  
Have you ever seen anything as beautiful as a stridulating adult A. mauretanicus with it's incredibly fat tail and the stinger almost in it's face. Oh my, I'm getting all warm just thinking about it


----------



## fusion121 (Jul 8, 2004)

George Carnell said:
			
		

> ive heard from 2 people who have living troubles from this spp,  i think one person lost both of his, and the other lost one
> i guess they dont like living in our depressing little country ;p


I saw some for sale at the last AES show and they didn't look very healthy, your probably right they just don't agree with the UK, although H. arizionensis which comes from exactly the same habitiat seems to do fine...strange.


----------



## Ythier (Jul 8, 2004)

Hi,
My favorite were my Orthochirus scrobiculosus, but they are dead (Orthochirus spp don't live a long time, about one year). Since, my favorite are my P.villosus and H.franzwerneri gentili.
And my dream species is T.ocelote   
Greetings,
Eric


----------



## Ythier (Jul 8, 2004)

PIter said:
			
		

> There is nothing nerdy with not knowing the language of love, bell amore.
> Now bon qui, bon qui to all! Wow I know french, I need sleep, I'm getting odd.


Lol   you speak better french than I speak norwegian !   
Greetings,
Eric


----------



## Nikos (Jul 8, 2004)

I think my fav is Hottentotta franzwerneri gentili.
He/she is the "undertaker" as he/she gets to eat the dead scorps.

Androctonus sp. are very nice too but you only get to see them once (when you first get them) however if you wan to see your scorps a lot then you'll have to create a small colony of C.margaritatas, they're always in the open.


----------



## G. Carnell (Jul 8, 2004)

mine are Heterometrus spinifer- just bloody nice slender claws
and Hottentotta polysticus for the beautiful body shape,
and Grosphus limbatus for the colouration


----------



## Bothrops (Jul 8, 2004)

My favorites scorp is my Death Stalker 
My dream scorps are Androctonus spp and H. arizonensis.


----------



## ArNT1 (Jul 8, 2004)

It's hard to say because I have never had a scorpion, but V. Spinigerus looks like a nice scorpion.


----------



## fusion121 (Jul 8, 2004)

My dream species would be most of the Opistophthalmus genus especially O. longicauda and O. karrooensis I love the colouration of this genus especially the species with the contrasting block of colour on the prosoma, unfortunately I've never seen them offered so I'll have to go and catch them myself.


----------



## Nikos (Jul 9, 2004)

The "untertaker" Hottentotta franzwerneri gentil in action 

the dead one is a lychas mucronatus.


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jul 9, 2004)

Another great looking example of a species that ought to be made available to the U.S. market.


----------



## PIter (Jul 9, 2004)

vardoulas said:
			
		

> The "untertaker" Hottentotta franzwerneri gentil in action
> 
> the dead one is a lychas mucronatus.


You feed scorpions with scorpions! Do you have to many :? or did the pet store run out of crickets?


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jul 9, 2004)

I think the Lychas was already dead and this is just nutritious recycling.


----------

